

Will Foursquare Be Marissa Mayer’s First Big Acquisition At Yahoo? - sparshgupta
http://marketingland.com/will-foursquare-be-marissa-mayers-first-big-acquisition-at-yahoo-19448

======
memnips
I hope not! Mayer needs to work on fixing Yahoo from the inside-out. I want to
see Yahoo start launching some interesting products on their own.

------
electic
If it is, then it will be her first big mistake.

